

Fullscreen for GVIM in Linux - preek
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2010/11/11/fullscreen-for-gvim-in-linux/

======
amix
I can highly recommend this, especially on systems with multiple desktops. For
MacVim I have this in my .vimrc that launches Vim in fullscreen mode (⌘⇧F can
be used to toggle):

    
    
        if has("gui_running")
          set fuoptions=maxvert,maxhorz
          au GUIEnter * set fullscreen
        endif

------
gurraman
My solution on OS X: Run console vim in a full screen iTerm2.

You can multiplex the terminal with screen or tmux, giving you some of the
benefits of a tiling window manager. I find it great to have a shell or two
next to my editor to track changes, run tests etc. iTerm2 also supports 256
colors and sends mouse events, so you can enable many of the features of the
gui-versions of vim.

~~~
ephesus
Agreed. I've never understood why people insist on running vim outside of a
terminal. You can use a mouse with macvim in iterm, but if you're using the
mouse you're probably not using vim very efficiently anyway.

~~~
preek
For me, it is not for the sake of using the mouse. I hate that dreaded device.

Using the GUI, however, spawns a couple of possibilities - being able to use
custom fonts and color schemes (with more than 256 or even 16 colors) is
something I find important when I sit day after day staring at code. Being
able to use plugins that underline (curly) would be another, third obviously
to use VIM inside in Vimperator(FF plugin) or Thunderbird.

I'm a *nix guy, I even love Solaris. A couple of years ago, I didn't even have
X installed. Everything was in the framebuffer - video, graphical browsing,
etc. But I'd never say somebody is a n00b just because he doesn't use the
terminal for everything.

------
prody
My KDE4 solution was to set noborder and forced size and position plus a
ignore requested geometry flag. KDE4 lets you specify these flags by windows
class, window application, etc. It's right there in the KDE4 context menu on
windows.

The other solution that I actually use was switch to awesomeWM (any other
tiling WM works), this makes a lot of sense for coding since you no longer
have window clutter.

------
iuguy
Rather than doing all that, for Linux why not just switch to the terminal with
ctrl-alt F1 and running vim from the console?

Even better still, run it through screen, then you can use console mode for
full screen and use screen -x to simultaneously attach from X terminals. We
use screen -x over SSH to provide multi-user scratchpads during on-site jobs.

~~~
preek
See my answer to a similar question:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1893742>

Your proposal is valid, but mine is as well. Different tasks need different
approaches.

Besides, "all that" implies like 2 minutes of work if you don't count writing
a blog post about it(;

------
xtho
Pressing <a-s-f10> works ok with gnome. Or run either:

    
    
        silent !wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b add,fullscreen
    

or

    
    
        silent !wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b add,maximized_vert,maximized_horz

------
preek
Had to redirect from my WP installation to my Posterous account. Thanks for
the interest, everyone.

I really have to look into caching my WP.

------
numeromancer
Or you could use a tiling window-manager, and have all apps open in full-
screen mode by default.

~~~
preek
I could do that. But I need a Windows VM open at most times, and VirtualBox
seemless windows unfortunately don't integrate well into tiling window
managers.

